# New owner and Help wanted from all you fellow TT gurus!!!



## Giox (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All

I just bought a TT previously owned by a TT forum member (who kept the most amazing files so thanks for that, although guy I bought it from didn't keep so updated). I need some help with various so if you know the answer to the following please let me know!
Rear screen, not working and no light on dash to say it's on/off...is this a fuse first or straight to garage situation?
anyone trimmed the rubber on the back of their pedals they drive me nuts!
If ESP on constantly (previous owner says he had to change a tyre and use the space saver which induced the light ) straight to garage for computer diagnostics?
Orbital LED lights intermitent on gear shift
Best place to sell my Audi Convertable to someone who will appreciate it? M reg 81K on clock..

sorry for long post!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , sounds like you need to meet up with someone who has Vagcom, where are you based?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Rear screen - do you mean the de mister? No light on dash just the button and it's fuse 26
Never heard of ESP coming on from a tyre change so if no obvious problem then as said, vagcom is your best bet
Gear surround sounds like a loose connection, below is a fitting guide if it helps

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/orbit_install.pdf


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , hope you get things sorted 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site mate, hope you manage to sort out your problems with the help of the knowledgable members that are here


----------

